# الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى .... من تصميمي 11-11-2012



## Designer Raed (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم روعة الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جدااا
الرب يبارك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك جميل جدا 
بركة الشهيد مارجرجس تكون معانا ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييييل
تسلم ايديك

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رووعه جداااا​


----------

